

Chef, Puppet, Heat, Juju, Docker, etc. - atambo
https://docwhat.org/chef-puppet-heat-juju-docker-etc/

======
atbell
No reference to Salt ([http://saltstack.com](http://saltstack.com))?

~~~
docwhat
I hadn't heard of it before. Neat!

------
docwhat
Corrections and clarifications are welcome!

~~~
molecule
> Puppet... It requires a central server (this may have changed recently)...

Puppet has had a masterless mode for awhile, _e.g._ :

[https://github.com/jordansissel/puppet-
examples/tree/master/...](https://github.com/jordansissel/puppet-
examples/tree/master/masterless)

